# The Predator Score: Un-masked



## alexballmusic (Jun 28, 2018)

An in-depth breakdown of Alan Silvestri's Predator score. Features notated examples, a real Synclavier demonstration and a familiar Austrian.

Hope it's useful to my fellow Predator / Silvestri fans!


----------



## DynamicK (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks Alex. Great video.


----------



## Satorious (Jun 29, 2018)

Great stuff. Fingers crossed that Henry Jackman will work Silvestri's themes ala John Debney for the new one.


----------



## Kony (Jun 29, 2018)

"Get to the chopper!"

Great video, thanks Alex


----------



## lux (Jun 29, 2018)

Really fun, Alex


----------



## alexballmusic (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks all. Someone on YouTube seems to have solved the log drum question. It's apparently a patch called "cristal marimba" from the Synclavier that's then played way down in the lower register. I'll have to find the patch and try it.


----------



## alexballmusic (Jun 29, 2018)

Satorious said:


> Great stuff. Fingers crossed that Henry Jackman will work Silvestri's themes ala John Debney for the new one.



Yes, would be nice to have some cross reference. Like they do in the Alien films with those woodwind chords.


----------



## Killiard (Jun 29, 2018)

I seem to remember Jackman saying Predator 2 was one of the scores that got him first thinking about film music. It was in one of those Hollywood Roundtable videos. So he's certainly a fan!


----------



## alexballmusic (Jun 29, 2018)

Killiard said:


> I seem to remember Jackman saying Predator 2 was one of the scores that got him first thinking about film music. It was in one of those Hollywood Roundtable videos. So he's certainly a fan!



That's interesting. Hopefully they realise the fans want it to feel cohesive and part of that world. Will look out for the octatonic scale


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 29, 2018)

really cool alex, i've enjoyed this


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jun 29, 2018)

Fantastic


----------



## Killiard (Jun 29, 2018)

alexballmusic said:


> That's interesting. Hopefully they realise the fans want it to feel cohesive and part of that world. Will look out for the octatonic scale


Here it is...


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 29, 2018)

Awesome video man, hope to see plenty more!


----------



## bryla (Jun 29, 2018)

alexballmusic said:


> a familiar Austrian.


Ah! G'day mate. Let's put another shrimp on the barbee 

Do I detect a Danish accent pretending to pass as an Austrian?

EDIT: I guess he's Canadian.


----------



## alexballmusic (Jun 29, 2018)

bryla said:


> Ah! G'day mate. Let's put another shrimp on the barbee
> 
> Do I detect a Danish accent pretending to pass as an Austrian?
> 
> EDIT: I guess he's Canadian.



He's Canadian. It's the best Arnie impression I've ever heard, Arnie has even tweeted his impression and they've met.

Although native Austrians can probably hear any things that are fractionally off! Are you Austrian?


----------



## Satorious (Jun 29, 2018)

That Arnie impression was superb! For some reason I just felt the urge to rewatch this again (which I'm sure some of you have already seen). Accent not as good, but it has the octatonic scale!


----------



## NoamL (Jun 29, 2018)

HAHAHAH! I have annoyed my own family with the "Can we pause and rewind so I can figure out what that harmony was" thing! Mostly with episodes of _Poirot _scored by Christopher Gunning.

Alan Silvestri's music seems to be a significant influence in some of Henry Jackman's scores, particularly Jumanji was full of that cool octatonic shifting, and also _Big Hero 6. 
_
Really good analysis @alexballmusic , you nailed it as usual!


----------



## bryla (Jun 29, 2018)

alexballmusic said:


> He's Canadian. It's the best Arnie impression I've ever heard, Arnie has even tweeted his impression and they've met.
> 
> Although native Austrians can probably hear any things that are fractionally off! Are you Austrian?


Nothing wrong with the impression! Just picked out some small inflections on general words not specific to Arnold’s quotes.

And btw thank you for the video! Very well done and enjoyed watching it


----------



## alexballmusic (Jun 29, 2018)

Satorious said:


> That Arnie impression was superb! For some reason I just felt the urge to rewatch this again (which I'm sure some of you have already seen). Accent not as good, but it has the octatonic scale!




Haha! Remember watching that years ago now you've posted it. Forgot it existed! Will have to watch it again.


----------



## alexballmusic (Jun 29, 2018)

NoamL said:


> HAHAHAH! I have annoyed my own family with the "Can we pause and rewind so I can figure out what that harmony was" thing! Mostly with episodes of _Poirot _scored by Christopher Gunning.
> 
> Alan Silvestri's music seems to be a significant influence in some of Henry Jackman's scores, particularly Jumanji was full of that cool octatonic shifting, and also _Big Hero 6.
> _
> ...


----------

